# Where to send controllers for repair?



## V96400A (Mar 13, 2011)

I messed up my Kelly controller and want to get it repaired. I am testing what I can figure out how to test. I will part it out to make a version of the open source controller if it'll cost too much or be too difficult. It's no big deal to me that I broke it, I've had very little instruction on EV building, and the controller is the only big thing I've broken thus far, I got the experience at a price.

Cause of the problem: I shorted the battery cables while they were connected to the controller. The controller still worked for 6 months of intermittent use, but would send power to the motor after powering the controller on through the key switch, but without any throttle applied. It seemed to work fine other than that, then the controller stopped putting out as much power, without getting hot. Twisting the throttle did nothing, the controller just acted as if I was twisting the throttle a little bit, so that the motorcycle would slowly accelerate. Then it just died and would not power on. 

I have taken it apart, and I'll put up pics if needed. Nothing appears damaged and I am still wrapping my head around the transistors (
FDB2532) so I can make sure I've tested them properly, but I gather from this forum that MOSFETS don't go without a show.

I only paid $500 plus S&H, so it may not be worth fixing, but I'd still like to know who to send it to if it works out. I do have a replacement installed, so I don't "need" the controller for the motorcycle, and that should answer any questions to the tune of "did you check the blinker fluid?", nothing else was causing the issue and the bike runs like it should now, on electrons. 

Not so relevant, but maybe interesting info: 
1985 Honda VFR750 (first converted 2010 with Optima, then out they came)
ADC K91-4003, 31 Thunder-Sky 40Ah (Mini BMS), Kelly KDZ12400 (new) 
Aluminum sheet and ABS fairings, tank is now a "trunk"
Top Speed is 78mph, acceleration is acceptable for now.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

uh, not to be a smart ass.... but why don't you send it back to kelly? They're usually pretty good about repairing from what I've heard.


----------



## V96400A (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for your response and it's a great suggestion. I tried to talk to them about it and they won't give me consistent answers. Dealing with them has been hit and miss. Sometimes they are honest and sometimes they lie. 
I am in no way trying to bash them, but it's sometimes easier to avoid dealing with them. Otherwise, they make really good controllers for the cost ($500 for a brand new controller rated at 48Kw peak), but for this one I'd rather find someone in the States. 
Have you had experience sending controllers to them for repair? If people here can tell me of good experiences with that, I may just send it back to Kelly and skip the email communications.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

They're going to be the only ones with a schematic and the ability to fix it. The boards are potted.

Send it to them and they should be able to diagnose it and fix it (for a fee if it's out of warranty).


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

I have recently sent a controller to them for repair and they did the repair and sent it back. It was a warranty repair. It was a bad power board. It is not a fast process so you must be patient. They actually have pretty damn good customer service. Much better than some american companies I have dealt with with over the years. I have actually sent them a controller back for repair 3 times all with out a hitch. Not the same controller. Actually three different controllers. The quality is not as on top as I'd like but the price is good and the product is OK. For Golf Carts and Industrial vehicles and fork lifts I am sure the product is excellent. 

Pete 

Problem is you have opened the controller and its now out of warranty. Do not open the controller unless you plan on never sending it back for repair unless you intend to pay for the repairs. One of my controllers is opened but still works great.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

What kind of throttle are you using. ?
cheap chinese hall or Magura


----------



## Dink (Jun 3, 2010)

What about Curtis 1205 repairs? I have 3 of them.


----------



## Citystromer (May 2, 2009)

frodus said:


> uh, not to be a smart ass.... but why don't you send it back to kelly? They're usually pretty good about repairing from what I've heard.


 Unfotunately kelly covers their electronics with a very hard to remove brown substance, that makes a repair impossible. 
The brown souce is part of the design, it is supposed to support components mechanically as well as supply some heat protection. 
A good design doesn`t need this type of "protection", their designers put the money into quality parts- such as plenty of capacitors - wisely distributed , short and eaqual length gate wiring - and ----


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

Citystromer said:


> Unfotunately kelly covers their electronics with a very hard to remove brown substance, that makes a repair impossible.
> The brown souce is part of the design, it is supposed to support components mechanically as well as supply some heat protection.
> A good design doesn`t need this type of "protection", their designers put the money into quality parts- such as plenty of capacitors - wisely distributed , short and eaqual length gate wiring - and ----


Kelly will find the errant part and just replace the board. They make the controller in sections so if one part fails they only need remove the offending board and replace it. That is how it was explained to me. The last one I sent had a bad powerboard and they just pulled out the power board and replaced it. I will soon have it running for testing purposes. If it handles what I want to pump into it I will sell it. If it fails it fails and will go back to Kelly under warranty. 

Pete


----------

